

Why I Teach Kids to Code - geekgirlweb
http://geekgirlweb.com/2012/09/04/why-i-teach-kids-to-code/

======
brey
> where the teen pregnancy rate is around 95.46% (per 1,000 females ages 15 to
> 19)[1]

small point, but this is inconsistent - I suspect you mean 9.546%. a 95% teen
pregnancy rate would be somewhat surprising ...

~~~
geekgirlweb
Here's the government data I referenced, I am using my specific hometown
neighborhood zipcode "11717", it's 94.5% between 2006-2008.

[http://www.health.ny.gov/funding/rfa/inactive/1007301230/att...](http://www.health.ny.gov/funding/rfa/inactive/1007301230/attach1a.pdf)

~~~
brey
I believe the data, but the numbers given on that data sheet aren't
percentages :-)

> Pregnancy rates are the number of pregnancies per 1,000 females age 15 to 19
> years

95.46 pregnancies / 1000 females = 9.546%

(actually, you can't infer an exact percentage of girls who became pregnant
from this statistic, as one female can have multiple pregnancies within a
year, but you get what I mean)

------
teach
Good on you! The world needs more hard-working and passionate teachers.

FYI the University of Texas at Austin has a similar camp: First Bytes[1],
which is free to attend if you get accepted.

[1] <http://www.cs.utexas.edu/outreach/first-bytes>

------
sparkygoblue
I've been teaching kids to code for over 10 years now. It's an exciting time
to be a computer programming teacher. The amount of resources (mostly free)
that make teaching young people computer programming easier and far more
enjoyable have grown exponentially since I started teaching. The last two to
three years in particular have seen an explosion of online education sites and
materials.

------
jenius
Good post rebecca and nice job getting to the top page for hacker news!

------
comex
404ed. Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://geekgirlweb.com/2012/09/04/why-
i-teach-kids-to-code/&hl=en&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

------
carlsednaoui
sweet article, thanks for the mention ;)

------
fpgeek
I'm getting a 404 on the article link, but this works:
<http://geekgirlweb.com/?p=9>

~~~
geekgirlweb
Apologies, I switched servers last minute, so now we're back in business!

